

Opera 15 is here, but is it better than Firefox and Chrome? - vonnie
http://www.fixedbyvonnie.com/opera-15-is-here/

======
jongibbins
Bring back embedding folders in folders in the bookmarks (Speed Dial) and it's
a winner.

